# Hüter-Guide bei Buffed Postet



## Naira2010 (28. Januar 2010)

[font="verdana, geneva, lucida,"][size="+1"]*Das Grundprinzip des Hüters*​[/size]
_Wie funktioniert der Hüter?_​Der Hüter ist primär ein Nahkämpfer, sekundär nutzt er den Fernkampf. 

Im Fernkampf setzt der Hüter seine Wurfspießfertigkeiten ein, diese haben den Vorteil dass diese keine Cast-Zeit besitzen und daher auch im Laufen anwendbar sind. Unter anderem ist eine Fertigkeit die Verlangsamung des Gegners, was dementsprechend eine Kite-Möglichkeit ermöglicht (dazu später mehr).

Der Nahkampf ist die wahre Passion des Hüters- dieser ist aber auch grundverschieden von jeder anderen Klasse: Zuncähst hat der Hüter nur 3 Grundangriffe- einen Stoß (rot), einen Schlag mit dem Schild (grün) und einen Schrei (gelb). Mithilfe dieser drei Fertigkeiten ist es dem Hüter möglich durch Aneinanderreihung dieser 3 Fertigkeiten verschiedene Combos "Gambits" genannt aufzubauen und auszulösen. Im Allgemeinen gilt je länger (5er-Combos sind maximal möglich) eine Combo desto mächtiger. 
Das Startsymbol der Combo entscheidet grundsätzlich die Richtung in welches sich das Gambit entwickelt: der Stoss eröffnet meist Gambits die primär Schaden verursachen sollen, das Schild grundsätzlich Gambits die die Verteidigung stärken und der Schrei Fertigkeiten die Schaden über Zeit verursachen oder die Bedrohung erhöhen. 

Passend dazu verfügt der Hüter als entsprechende 3 Tugenden-Wege: Mit Fokussierung im Weg der Speers erhöht/verbessert man Schadenskombos und den Fernkampf, mit Weg des Schilds verbessert man Defensive und Heilungen, mit Weg der Faust verbessert man die Dots und vor allem erhöht man die Bedrohung.

Da es nicht möglich ist eine Combo bereits von einem Kampf aufzubauen, braucht der Hüter gerade zu Beginn eines Kampfes immer ein wenig Zeit um ein erstes Gambit ausführen zu können. Abhilfe verschaffen gewisse "Meister"-Tugenden die Fertigkeiten ermöglichen, mit denen man alle 15 Sekunden instant der Gambit-Leiste 2 Farben hinzufügen kann. Hat man beispielsweise "Meister des Speers" ausgerüstet bekommt man die Fertigkeiten "Speer und Schild" und "Speer und Schrei". Diese Helfen dem Hüter enorm und eigentlich sollte jeder 60er Hüter mindestens zwei dieser Meister-Tugenden ausgerüstet haben.

Da keine Gambitkombination einen "Cooldown" hat besitzt der Hüter keine "Cooldown"-Probleme wie bei allen anderen Klassen sondern vielmehr ein Zeitproblem (Wie schaffe ich alle nützlichen Gambits in einer bestimmten Zeit alle aufzubauen). Dass er somit alle Fertigkeiten "spammen" kann, kommt ihn in manchen Lagen (wie z.B. dem Unterbrechen) zu Gute, dazu später mehr.[/font]
[font="verdana, geneva, lucida,"][/font]
[font="verdana, geneva, lucida,"][/font]
[font="verdana, geneva, lucida,"][size="+1"]*Die Defensive, die Offensive, der Tankmöglichkeiten*​
_Welche Rolle kann der Hüter ganz allgemein in einer Gruppe übernehmen_​Ganz bewusst möchte ich anmerken, dass ich in diesem Guide Vergleiche mit anderen Klasse wie zum Beispiel "der ersetzt den Wächter" oder "der Hüter spielt den Waffenmeister" vermeiden werde- da jede Klasse völlig verschiedene Herangehensweisen und Möglichkeiten hat, werde ich nur von "Rollen" und "Aufgaben" in einer Gruppe reden.


*Die Tankfertigkeiten des Hüters*
Eine der Hauptmöglichkeiten - im Zweifeln zuvorzukommen: Jede Moria-Instanz ist mit einem Hüter als_Maintank_ sehr gut schaffbar- auch in Raids ist dies der Fall (mangels Erfahrung beim Wächter-Raid kann ich leider nur von der Spalte sprechen). Insbesondere im Tanken von ganzen Gruppen (die nicht mal zusammenstehen müssen) kann der Hüter seine Vorteile ausspielen. In der Rolle des 2ten Tank, insbesondere in Raids fühlt sich der Hüter aber auch seh wohl.

Auf der einen Seite hat der Hüter nicht weiter neue Fertigkeiten wie AOE-Schreie (Beispiel: "Kriegsschrei") die die Bedrohung ganzer Gegnergruppen auf ihn erhöhen, oder Schläge die besonders viel Bedrohung auf einem Ziel generieren (Beispiel: Präziser Schlag), der Hüter verfügt zudem mit einer epischen Fertigkeit die Möglichkeit einen "erzwungenen Angriff" auszuführen.

Auf der anderen Seite verfügt der Hüter aber über 2 im Spiel bisher völlig unbekannte Grundfertigkeiten die ihm das Bedrohungsgenerieren erheblich erleichtern: Zum einen verfügt der Hüter über die Fertigkeit "Kampfjubel" - dieser belegt bis zu 10 Gegner in Nahkampfreichweite mit einem Dot, welche den Gegner pro Tick schadet und den Hüter um genau die selbe Höhe heilt, und zusätzlich erhöhte Bedrohung über Zeit generiert- und das wie gesagt von/auf jedem der 10 Gegner.
Viel interessanter sind die Fertigkeiten des Gefährtengruppe Bedrohung zu "klauen". Dabei wird von jedem Gefährten in Reichweite (50 Meter) ein bestimmtes Maß an Bedrohung (von allen (!) Gegnern in Reichweite) abgenommen und dem Hüter gegeben. Da sich diese Bedrohung beim Hüter aufaddiert ist diese Fertigkeit natürlich umso mächtiger in einer vollen Gruppe.

Diese Fertigkeiten haben entscheidende Vorteile: Es ist egal wie verteilt die Gegner sind- egal ob der Fernkämpfer oben auf der Rehling, der Gegner der gerade weiter hinten unseren Heiler attackiert, der Mob der vom Schurken gerätselt in der Ecke steht oder eben der Bossgegner direkt vor der eigenen Nase - von allen Gegnern erhält und behält der Hüter mit diesen Fertigkeit sehr leicht aggro ohne dass er wie wild im Raum rumlaufen muss um diese "einzusammeln". Gerade dies gestunnten Gegner werden durch diese Fertigkeiten nicht wieder aufgeweckt, erzeugen jedoch auch schlafend passiv Aggro auf den Hüter sodass diese Mobs sofort auf den Hüter gehen wenn sie aufgeweckt werden. Da das entsprechende 5er-Gambit "Überzeugung" neben diese Aggroleechfertigkeit auch gleichzeitig eine Gruppenheilung ist erzeugt diese Fertigkeit zusätzliche Heilaggro!

Diese Fertigkeit betrifft nur die eigene Gefährtengruppe was in einem Raid solange der Hüter Maintank ist kein direkter Vorteil ist (aber eben erst recht kein Nachteil). Diese Eigenschaft lässt sich jedoch als _Offtank_sehr gut nutzen: Während der Maintank in der Gruppe 1 ist, positioniert man in der 2ten Gruppe den Hüter samt aller Personen die besser keine Aggro bekommen solten (also insbesondere Jäger, WM, Runenbewahrer als DD oder eben wichtige Heiler). Während der Tank in Gruppe 1 normal einen Boss tankt, führt der Hüter in Gruppe 2 regelmäßig diese Fertigkeiten aus, sodass es zwar nicht die Aggro zieht vom Maintank aber sicherere Nr.2 ist in der Aggroliste. Da er die Bedrohung der gesamten 2ten Gruppe reduziert müssen sich diese Leute weniger um ihr Bedrohungsmanagment kümmern- _im Endeffekt können und dürfen diese Personen dann mehr Schaden machen bzw. mehr heilen ohne Aggro zu bekommen, der Schaden einer ganzen Gruppe kann also passiv durch den Hüter erhöht werden in einem Raid._ Sollten in beiden Gruppen jeweils ein Hüter sein, gilt das sogar für beide Gruppen natürlich!

Der letzte, aber auch wichtige Vorteil dieser Aggroleechfertigkeiten- diesen mache ich an einem Beispiel deutlich: Ein Bosskampf dauert schon mehrere Minuten und der Hüter ist dort der Maintank. Auf einmal stirbt der Hüter- jetzt bricht der Boss aus und geht normalerweise auf den Barden. Mit etwas Glück hat sich jedoch die Aggroliste durch den vorherigen Einsatz dieser "Aggroleeches" sich in soweit verändert, dass die Bedrohung des Heilers geringer ist als die eines DD. Viel entscheidender ist jedoch dass es dem Hüter möglich ist nachdem er wieder aufgestellt worden ist, die Aggro vom Boss wieder dauerhaft zu bekommen (und nicht alleine durch s.g. erzwungene Angriffe)- der Hüter muss einfach mehrere male das schon angesprochene "Überzeugung" spammen und schon ist der Hüter wieder nach kurzer Zeit in der Aggroliste auf Platz 1.

_Allgemein gesprochen: Je länger ein Kampf dauert desto unmöglicher wird es für andere Klassen dem Hüter die Aggro wegzuschnappen. Auf der anderen Seite: Wundert euch nicht wenn ihr -nachdem eine Gegnergruppe gepullt worden ist und ihr schon in der ersten Sekunde einen mächtigen AOE ausführt oder ein Herzsucher auf einen Gegner loslasst - dass ihr die Aggro bekommt. Der Hüter braucht einfach 2-3 Sekunden um seine Gambits loszulassen..._

Zum Schluss noch ein letzter Aspekt: Keine andere Tankklasse kann wenn es ein Bosskampf verlangt auch für eine gewisse Zeit im Fernkampf weitertanken- eben aufgrund der Fernkampffertigkeiten und der Tatsache dass "Kriegstanz" (auch eine eine Aggroleechfertigkeit) keinen Nahkampfschaden macht und 12 Meter Reichweite hat. Bestes Beispiel: der 2te Boss in der mittleren Ebene in Fil Gashan, oder der Endboss in der 16ten Halle und in Fil Gashan wenn man ihn kiten will.


*Die Defensive / die Heilungen des Hüters*

Vorweg der größte Nachteil:
Der Hüter trägt nur mittlere Rüstung und nur ein mittleres Schild! Damit wird er nicht die Schadensreduktion erreichen können wie ein Wächter mit schwerer Rüstung!

Nun das ist aber auch schon der einzige Nachteil, im Gegensatz hat er eine Fülle von Vorteilen:

1. Der Hüter hat ähnlich wie bei anderen Klassen verschiedene Kampfhaltungen. Mit "Entschlossenheit" bekommt ein 60er-Hüter knapp 1000 Moralregeneration IM Kampf hinzu, mit Schonung knapp 500 Kraftreg im Kampf und dazu noch verbessertes Blocken und Ausweichen. (Unvorsichtigkeit als 3te Kampfhaltung erhöht Schaden, verschlechtert aber das Blocken und Ausweichen). Sollte der Hüter die entsprechende Epische Fertigkeit ausgerüstet haben, kann er alle 15 Minuten einen Kampf lang alle Vorteile aller 3 Haltungen in einer Haltung zusammenfassen.
2. Der Hüter hat verschiedene Gambits die seine Blocken/Parieren/Ausweichen Werte dramatisch erhöhen- an dieser Stelle seien Schildmeisterschaft, Kriegstanz und Stahlwand zu nennen (alle drei Fertigkeiten lassen sich mit epischen Waffen sogar verbessern). Mit Hilfe dieser Fertigkeiten (und entsprechende Ausrüstung) ist es für den Hüter kein Problem bei allen drei Werten die Capgrenze von 15% zu erreichen (und in der Theorie sogar zu überschreiten)....
3. Der Hüter kann sich heilen, und das auf zwei Wege: Zum einen verfügt er er eine fülle von Heilungen über Zeit auf sich selber- ein 2-Gambit-Hot ist eher schwach, ein 5er stärker. Der Vorteil ist dass der Hüter auf sich gleichzeitig einen 2er, einen 3er, einen 4er und einen 5er-Hot laufen lassen kann, jedoch überschreibt ein 2er-Gambit-Hot einen bereits aktiven 2-er-Hot.
Der zweite Weg sich zu heilen sind die bereits beschriebenen Moralleeches- die immer mind 8 Ziele treffen. Dabei gibt es 2 Gambits die alle Gegner mit einem Dot belegen und dementsprechend dann der Hüter Heilung über Zeit bekommt und ein Gambit was "instant" eine gewisse Menge an Moral von jedem Gegner dem Hüter überträgt. Es sollte klar werden dass diese Fertigkeiten umso "nützlicher" sind je mehr Gegner in Nahkampfreichweite sind- dementsprechend "freut" sich der Hüter über Gegnergruppen. Ähnlich wie beim Waffenmeister wird man oft Hüter antreffen die lieber mehrerer Gegner zusammen ziehen um sie dann zusammen zu töten statt jeden Gegner einzeln zu töten.
4. Der Hüter besitzt eine kleine Gruppenheilung über Zeit, dieser heilt komplett ungeskillt alle 3 Sekunden ca. 80 Moral bei allen Gefährten. Wenn man ihn über epische Waffen verbessert und die Schlussfertigkeit im "Weg des Schilds" ausrüstet habe ich jedoch auch Werte von knapp unter 200 erreicht. Da diese Gruppenheilung ein Nebeneffekt der wichtigsten Tankfertigkeit ist, wird dementsprechend wenn der Hüter Maintank ist diese Gruppenheilung mehr oder weniger permanent auf der gesamten Gruppe liegen[/size][/font]
[font="verdana, geneva, lucida,"][/font]
[font="verdana, geneva, lucida,"]*Die Offensive des Hüters*

Der Hüter ist ein recht passabler Schadensausteiler, ohne natürliche Ambitionen zu haben einen Jäger zu übertrumpfen. 

Nahkampf:

Hier gibt es zwei Wege über die der Hüter Schaden austeilen kann. Sollte der Hüter eine "Tank"-Skillung haben ist der positive Nebeneffekt, dass der Schaden von Dots extrem verbessert wird. Sollte er darüber hinaus noch entsprechende Werte auf den epischen Waffen haben, kann der Hüter den Gegner mit eine großen Anzahl von Dots belegen, die zusammen addiert enormen Schaden über Zeit verursachen- und das sogar aufgrund verschiedener AOE-Attacken auch auf mehrere Gegner.

Der wirkliche Schadens-Weg ist jedoch der Weg des Speers- hier wird der Schaden massiv erhöht, insbesondere wenn die 5er-Epische-Fertigkeit ausgestattet ist. Auch über weitere Epische Fertigkeiten ist es möglich den Schaden weiter zu erhöhen. Um eine allgemeine Einordnung wieder zu erreichen: Mit entsprechenden Eigenbuffs und Kampfhaltungen sowie einer passablen Ausrüstung erreicht der Hüter mit der Fertigkeit "Triumph des Hüters" Werte von 800 (normal) und bis über 2000 mit verwüsteten Crits (gemessen an Gegner im Wasserwerk) - Triumph des Hüters in ein 5-er-Gambit und hat dementsprechend keinen Cooldown.. Mit entsprechenden "Meister"-Tugenden ist es zudem recht schnell aufgebaut!

Fernkampf:
Im Fernkampf macht er (solange entsprechende Tugenden aktiv sind) zwar keinem Jäger oder Runenbewahrer wirklich Konkurrenz- ist jedoch nach eigenen Erfahrungen klare Nr.3 hinter diesen 2 Klassen was Fernkampfschaden angeht (selbst ein Kundiger macht mit seinen Fernkampffertigkeiten weniger schaden). Vorteil auch hier: der Hüter brauch nichts zu casten, kann also auch im Laufen Fernkampfschaden machen. 
Für eine kleine Einordnung des Schadens: Mit einer epischen Waffe die "Lohn der Angst" (der mächtigste Fernkampfangriff) verbessert, erreichte ich (solange man von hinten angreift) verwüstete Crits von bis zu 2000. Und das bei einer Abklingzeit von 30 Sekunden. Mit einer epischen Fertigkeit besitzt der Hüter einen Fernkampf-Aoe (wirkt auf Gegner in Reihe) der ähnlich hohen Schaden an Gegnern verursacht. 

Der Hüter wird zwar im Nahkampf allgemein mehr schaden machen als im Fernkampf, sollte jedoch ein Encounter mal Fernkampf verlangen macht er wie gesagt auch eine Gute Figur aus der Ferne (was ihn auch zu einem vorzüglichen Kiter macht). Zudem steht es ihm frei (gerade weil die Fertigkeiten instant sind) auch im Nahkampf mal "Lohn der Angst" zu benutzen.

[size="+1"]*Wissenswertes und besondere bisher nicht erwähnte Fertigkeiten*​
_Was kann der Hüter noch?_​*Unterbrechen und Verderbtheiten entfernen *
Der Hüter hat ein schnell aufgebautes (und mit der "Meister des Speers"-Tugend instant ausführbares) 2-er Gambit welches den Gegner unterbricht und sogar eine Geringe Chance hat den Gegner zu stunnen. (es gibts auch noch ein 3er und 4er Gambit welche auch unterbrechen und etwas mehr schaden machen, aber halt länger im Aufbau brauchen) _Damit kann der Hüter fast ohne Unterbrechung einen Gegner unterbrechen!_ (man braucht eben 1 max. Sekunden um das 2er Gambit aufzubauen und auszulösen). Gerade in Instanzen wie der Schattenbinge äußerst hilfreich, erfordert jedoch die volle Aufmerksamkeit des Hüters da er sein Kombinationsfeld ausschließlich mit den 3 Unterbrechen-Gambits füllen kann.


Natürlich kann der Hüter mithilfe eines 3er-Gambits auch Verderbtheiten entfernen.

*Crowd Control *

Vorweg: der Hüter kann keinen Gegner "abstellen" wie ein Schurke oder Kundiger.

Mit Hinterhalt hat der Hüter eine Wurfspießfertigkeit die als Kampferöffner dient (geht nur außerhalb des Kampfes), diese Fertigkeit stunnt jeden (!) Gegner, also auch Bosse oder stunimmunge Gegner für 5 Sekunden! Daher solltet ihr meist dem Hüter die Kampferöffnung überlassen.

Mit Ansturm des Keilers und Stiefeltritt kann der Hüter versuchen einen Gegner für eine kurze Zeit zu stunnen, beide haben eine gewisse Chance auf einen kurzen Stun.

Die wohl aber stärkste (und wohl eine der besten Fertigkeiten des Hüters überhaupt) Möglichkeit ist "Verwüstung". Diese (solange mit der 5er-Eigenschaft auf dem Weg der Faust verbessert) belegt 6 Gegner mit einem Dot mit 24 Sekunden Dauer. Primär verursacht dieser einen recht guten Schaden, sekundär jedoch besitzt er eine 50% Wahrscheinlichkeit dass Verwüstung bei jedem Tick eine 2 sekündige Furcht auslöst. Bei 6 Gegnern ergreifen also alle 4 Sekunden im Schnitt 3 Gegner kurz die Furcht, diese rennen kurz weg und kommen zurück. Dies ist 1. ein effektives Mittel weiteres "unterbrechen" auf den Gegner zu machen und 2. verringert den Schaden den die Gruppe erleidet. Da die Furcht nur 2 Sekunden dauert und durch Schaden gebrochen wird, rennen die Gegner auch nicht wirklich aus der Nahkampfreichweite!
Zusammen mit den bereits beschriebenen Moralleech-Fertigkeiten wird der Hüter so zu einer Klasse in sich in Gegnergruppen richtig wohl fühlt.

*Kraftreg *

Neben der Kampfhaltung "Schonung" die auf 60 ca. 500 Kraftreg im Kampf hinzufügt hat der Hüter auch eine Fertigkeit mit der er sich selber Kraft wiederherstellen kann- dies geht jedoch nur wenn der Hüter unter 50% Moral hat- bei Bosskämpfen zu risikoreich ist dies jedoch bei anderen Gelegenheiten recht brauchbar- gerade da der Hüter locker 5500 Gesamtmoral erreicht.

*Waffenwahl *

Während der Hüter im Fernkampf nur den Wurfspieß nutzt und in der Schild das Hüterschild nimmt (nur beim leveln macht es evtl. Sinn aufgrund guter Werte auch mal ein leichtes Schild zu nutzen) hat er in der Waffenhand theoretisch freie Wahl - er kann jede Einhandwaffe tragen und nutzen.
Praktisch jedoch wird kein Hüter eine andere Waffen tragen als Speere, Schwerter und Keulen. Hüter haben die passive Eigenschaft, dass der Schaden von Speeren um 15% erhöht wird und deren Dot häufiger auftritt und den 5fachen Schaden als normal macht. Bei Schwertern wie bei Keulen sind es 10% mehr Schaden und die passiven Waffenboni (Treffewahrscheinlichkeit und Dauer+Wahrscheinlichkeit von Angriffsdauerdebuff bei Keulen ) werden verbessert. 
Durch die epsische Fertigkeit "Waffenführung" wird der Schaden der drei Waffen noch einmal um 5% erhöht und die passiven Boni der Waffen wird auch noch einmal verbessert.

Kein Hüter wird freiwillig auf diese Boni verzichten und eine andere Waffenart tragen- dies solltet ihr vor allem beachten da es für den Hüter epische Waffen auch von den anderen Waffengattungen gibt- einen Dolch oder Streitkolben des zweiten Zeittalters für den Hüter werdet ihr also nur schwer bis gar nicht los bekommen! (Gerade da viele Hüter Menschen oder Hobbits sind die jeweils auch noch mal Rassenboni auf entsprechende Waffen haben.)

*Der Hüter ist schnell *
.. und zwar 25% schneller außerhalb des Kampfes. Als Nachteil ist, dass diese Reisehaltung zum aktivieren knapp 80% der Gesamtkraft braucht, und man diese Kraft auch während der Reisehaltung nicht wiedergewinnt. Sobald man in einen Kampf gerät wird die Haltung automatisch deaktiviert und man steht fast komplett ohne Kraft da!
Zudem kann der Hüter sich jederzeit nach Bruchtal, 21ste Halle, Feste Guruth, Tinnundir und Esteldin porten- nur sich!
Alle 3 Minuten kann der Hüter für wenige Sekunden schleichen (im Schleichen ist die Fertigkeit "Hinterhalt" instant)...[/size][/font]


----------

